# NEC motorhome show



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for campsite with public transport to NEC for 2 nights caravan club one full.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi.
You could try Sommers Wood, but no public transport. We have used the site in the past and used taxi to get to NEC


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

But bear in mind that it's *almost* as dear (£23 during the show) as stopping on the CC car park/site! And while I'm sure it's much more agreeable, it's not as convenient.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

The CC site is fully booked, we have booked into Kingsbury Water Park from recommendations on here and I plan to drive the motorhome in for the day, it states free parking with the tickets.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We really struggled to find anything with or without transport but have now booked a CL 20 mins away from the NEC through www.availablepitch.com.


----------

